

Do you have a spare office to sublease near downtown Mountain View? - healthystealthy

We are a startup health 2.0 internet company looking to sublease a single 200sqft+ office for a few months (month-to-month option ideal).&#60;p&#62;We are an awesome group of four very socially-well adapted adults who will use the space a few days a week.<p>Have you got space? Know companies who are still growing into their large spaces and might have some to spare in the next few months? Please hook us up!  Many, many thanks. - Eri<p>blog.genomera.com
======
healthystealthy
If you have a spare office, please shoot me an email: eri@genomera.com

